# Cant connect to the net



## fej180

Hey guys, 

I am trying to get my dads computer online/connected to the wireless home network we got here. Its running Windows Vista and connects through the wireless. Keep in mind this is on the Administrator account, and we also have a laptop that is successfully connected to the network that is using the same WEP key to access. So heres the first thing I tried:

I go into the Control Panel>Network and Internet>Connect to a Network. Then it shows me the MSHOME network we have here, and has a full signal. I click connect and enter in my WEP key, it takes a while then says this:

"Connection Unsuccessful

This computer is connected to MSHOME but does not have access to the internet.

- This might be caused by an incorrect WEP or low wireless signal strength.
- If you are connecting to a wireless hotspot, you might need to open a new web browser to finish connecting. 

Diagnose This Problem"

So then I click the "Diagnose this Problem" button and here is what happens:

"Network Diagnostics cannot be run because the Diagnostics Policy Service (DPS) is not Running. "

Then it gives me a button to open "Service Control Manager" (SCM)

So then I go into the SCM and find the DPS service and click start, and it says:

"Windows could not start the DPS service on Local Computer.

Error 5: Access is denied."

So thats as far as I can get down that path. So then I tried going into the Control Panel and in the Network and Internet section it has a "Connect to the Internet" link. As soon as I click that, this is what I get:

"The wizard is unable to continue and needs to be closed. You can try running it again later. If the problem persists, please contact your system administrator or technical support. 

Component GUID: {7071ECA3-663B-4BC1-A1FA-B97F3C55}
Component File: [C:\Windows\system32\connect.dll]

Error: (0x800706BA) <The error message could not be found>.

Additional info:
Failed to detect Internet connectivity."

So, here is what I think is happening. Something is wrong with the connect.dll file, and I need Windows to diagnose the problem, but it wont because for some reason I don't have proper access rights even though I am on the administrator account. So if that is the problem, I don't know how to diagnose the problem. The other thing that I am wondering is, can both wireless computers connect using the same WEP key, or do they both need their own? If they do, then I have to learn how to make an additional WEP key. By the way, we have a Linksys WRT54GS for our router. Thanks for the time to read it, and for any responses.

Jeff


----------



## fej180

anyone?


----------



## fej180

bump


----------



## Trizoy

Ok a couple things.. sorry about no responding earlier, it was a lot to read all that.

Ok first, you need to make sure the IP pool in the router settings has enough space for another pc. For example range from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.3 will only allow 3 computer to be connected. 
Next, check to make sure you did not enable mac address filtering. If you did, simple ad the MAC address, or disable it.

If those dont work, temporarily disable the wep key and all security. Try to get it connected. Once you found out it does or doesnt work, move up in complexity from there. I assume it is a router setting which is bad, and the diagnostic service has nothing to do with the failed connection.

Let me know, ill be around for another 3 hrs.


----------



## fej180

Trizoy said:


> Ok a couple things.. sorry about no responding earlier, it was a lot to read all that.
> 
> Ok first, you need to make sure the IP pool in the router settings has enough space for another pc. For example range from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.3 will only allow 3 computer to be connected.
> Next, check to make sure you did not enable mac address filtering. If you did, simple ad the MAC address, or disable it.
> 
> If those dont work, temporarily disable the wep key and all security. Try to get it connected. Once you found out it does or doesnt work, move up in complexity from there. I assume it is a router setting which is bad, and the diagnostic service has nothing to do with the failed connection.
> 
> Let me know, ill be around for another 3 hrs.



Thanks for responding. In the router settings I don't see an IP pool. Heres a screen shot of what it is. You seem to know more about it than me lol. 






Also, the MAC address filtering is disabled. I'm gonna try to disable the WEP protection all together in a little bit, and will report back with what happens. thanks again for the help.

Jeff


----------



## fej180

OK, I am down to my last shot with this computer. I tried un-securing the network with no results. I also reinstalled the OS just in case something was missing or whatever, but that didn't work. I then actually plugged it in to the router, and it still wouldn't connect. I have a hunch that it has something to do with it being Vista, and I know this is a dumb question, but Windows XP will work on the computer right? I am thinking about just switching it over to XP and trying it out to see if that works, and if not Im gonna put Vista back on and take it back to the store. I appreciate the help you guys have offered.

Jeff


----------



## fej180

bump? I have heard some people say some people saying that some computers that are made for vista arent really compatible with XP anymore, is this true? Because I want to put XP on my dads computer. His computer is a HP s3220n. Thanks


----------



## Trizoy

If you bypass the router do you get internet? Is there an internet connection?


----------



## fej180

Ok, sorry I cant post on here often. It is a crazy time of the year, but thanks again for you taking the time to respond. I took the computer back to BestBuy, where the guy modified some settings and got it to work. I brought the computer home, and it still wont connect to our network or internet wirelessly. However, it will connect to the internet when I wire it, but it wont connect to the network. It seems to use its own network. See, the computers here are on "MSHOME" and can contact and communicate with eachother, but this one is on the wired network called "Network". At the same time it can see the MSHOME, but only sees it as a wireless network. If there were a way I could select to connect to MSHOME via the wire, then all would be fine, but it doesn't give me an option. I don't know what to do. I don't mind if I have to keep it wired, but I atleast want it to be able to connect to the other computers in the house. I would prefer that it could connect wirelessly to both the MSHOME network, and to the internet. I dont know what can be done to fix it, but there is definately something wrong. Im guessing it has something to do with the router settings, because they connected to the BestBuy network wirelessly with no problem. I just dont know what I can do to fix it, any help is appreciated as always. Thanks and happy holidays.

Jeff


----------

